# Sales Tax On Out Of State Purchased Rv



## jim & toni (Dec 18, 2012)

We bought a 28 FRLS in Arizona (registered and titled in Arizona)and left it there for 4 months on a rental RV pad. We did not tranfer title. We are bring back to Washington and want to know if we have to pay sales tax in Washington?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never purchased an RV from AZ, but I have a car. I live in CA, but I don't think it's too different in WA.

Nevertheless, I'll be you will taxed, especially if you decide to register it in WA.

Washington State DMV will collect the tax and license.

Your finance company and insurance company could be the determining factor on this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will get credit for the AZ tax you paid. I suspect when you register the trailer in WA you will be taxed the difference in the AZ and WA tax rates.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Had you transferred the title in Arizona and licensed and plated (and paid AZ sales tax) the trailer in Arizona, then you would not have to pay Washington sales tax. It would merely be treated as a vehicle relocation (like moving into the state). The key is licensed the trailer in the state which implies you have a residence in that state.

If you purchased the trailer in Arizona and never transferred title or licensed the trailer in Arizona, then you will need to license it in Washington and pay the Washington sales tax. You should get a credit for any Arizona sales tax you have paid so make sure you have a receipt.

We purchased both our truck and trailer out of state. We paid the local sales tax in the state where we purchased the vehicles. We never licensed the vehicles in the states where we purchased. When we went to register the vehicles in New York, we were charged the difference in the taxes we paid in the state of purchase and New York state sales tax. I think New York then gets a credit from the state of purchase for the taxes paid in that state. I would assume Washington would have a similar program.

DAN


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with twoelkhounds above. We live in Maryland, and bought our TT from Holman in Cin., Ohio. Paid the Ohio sales tax but did not register it there. Had to pay a modest fee for temporary tags so I could drive it home.

Got to Maryland, and decided to register it in NC where I have a beach house. NC annual taxes are like $50 and Maryland is much higher.

At registration in NC, we paid NC the difference in sales tax between what we had paid in Ohio and the NC tax.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have some info on motor vehicles being brought into Washington but it might be out of date.

When I purchased a truck in 1999, at that time you had to register a vehicle brought into the state within 30 days of bringing it in. You also had to pay a user fee that was equal to the sales tax if you registered the vehicle within 90 days of purchase from another state. I was able to get around it legally but I don't think this will work anymore. I had my dad in Oregon purchase the truck (no sales tax there) and register it in both our names. I brought it into the state saying that I was borrowing it from him if anyone asked and drove with Oregon plates. Once the 90 days were over I registered it in Washington State and dropped his name off the title. Since there was no sale, I didn't have to pay sales tax at that time.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

You will have to pay Washington State tax when you transfer title.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the info on registering in Washington State.

Washington State DOL RV page

See the "First Time Registration" section

Sales tax paid in another state for vehicles brought into Washington State


----------

